# what is whiting ?



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I know, stupid question. But I was looking it up in the regs and can't find it. Can't find it in the fish identification either. I'm thinking its a generic name? Whats the official name?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

..gulf kingfish, _Menticirrhus littoralis. _It's closely related to the southern kingfish (aka ground mullet), _Menticirrhus americanus. _



_http://www.dnr.sc.gov/cwcs/pdf/Kingfish.pdf_


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

its not int he regs, are there any limits on them?


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUradar (3/24/2010)*its not in the regs, are there any limits on them?


True, they are not directly regulated.Just keep in mind what the FL Rec Regssay:



> <P align=left>
> 
> For species that do not have an established bag limit, more than 100 pounds or two fish per harvester per day (whichever is greater), is considered commercial quantities. A saltwater products license and commercial vessel registration are required to harvest commercial quantities of unregulated species.


Fiver gave you a good link for info on the different kingfish. Here's a picI made up that will help ID them too.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

they have other names also.Up north there called roundhead,ground mullet,sea mullet.


----------

